# [OT] Com'e' il vostro desktop? E il framebuffer? (parte 2)

## Cazzantonio

Thread continuato da qui

Il vecchio thread era diventato esageratamente grande per cui penso sia meglio chiuderlo e aprirne uno nuovo...

Continuate pure su questo   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, è molto stabile. almeno... oggi l'ho utilizzato tutto il giorno e non ho notato nessun tipo di problema. cmq credo che sia meglio continuare sul  thread apposito 

----------

## earcar

Posto anch'io il mio screen, anche se so che non potrà mai competere con i vostri  :Very Happy: 

PS: la barra in basso e i bordi delle finestre sono trasparenti, anche se non si nota. Magari farò uno screenshot migliore la prossima volta  :Wink: 

----------

## power83

MOLTO BELLO!

ma come hai fatto a disegnare quelle icone in basso? e' Fluxbox?

Le statistiche sono gkrellm?

----------

## earcar

 *power83 wrote:*   

> MOLTO BELLO!
> 
> ma come hai fatto a disegnare quelle icone in basso? e' Fluxbox?
> 
> Le statistiche sono gkrellm?

 

Thx  :Very Happy: 

Si è fluxbox e le icone ci sono grazie ad idesk, le statistiche invece grazie a conky

----------

## power83

grazie, provvedo ad informarmi a riguardo d tali software!

ps: io ora sto usando e17 emerso dal CVS, va gia' molto bene, bella grafica e poco uso CPU...

cmq sto provando anche altri, come fluxbox (che cmq devo stud come s fa o modifica il menu' a piacere) o il fantastico kahakai, anche se e' da meta' 2004 che e' morto come progetto, ma quasti tt il team ora sta lavorando su aegis, di prossima uscita.

kahakai ha un sistema di creazioen del menu' personalizzato che e' semplicemente fantastico, nonostante nn sia in XML

----------

## neon

 *Quote:*   

> Signori e signore..... finalmente il MIO window manager...... leggerissimo!!!!
> 
> http://mouser.altervista.org/Screenshot/twmGray.png
> 
> Eggià..... TWM, il meglio    
> ...

 

Bellissimo l'Unmerging gnome-base/gnome... in sottofondo  :Wink: 

Ecco cosa succede ad usare DE pesante per molto tempo, si arriva a scegliere TWM hihihi

----------

## Luca89

ecco il mio, ho fatto un misto tra windows manager (fluxbox), gnome-panel (pannello in basso) e nautilus (gestore desktop). In questo modo prendo il meglio sia da fluxbox che da gnome  :Wink: .

----------

## lavish

Riesumo il thread per mostrarvi il mio bellizzimo desktop  :Smile: 

http://lavish.homelinux.org/ftp/public/images/screenshots/wmii-20060406.png

wmii-3 (snapshot)

irssi

mutt

vim

scriptini mei in basso a destra

Yeah   :Cool: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/forum2/files/schermata.jpg

e un'anteprima della mia nuova versione di icone semitrasparenti!!!

ciao!   :Wink: 

----------

## ercoppa

@Ciccio Bueo:veramente sfiziose quelle icone!

----------

## .:chrome:.

@Ciccio Bueo:

che carino quello stile plasticoso. come si chiama lo stile delle finestre?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> @Ciccio Bueo:
> 
> che carino quello stile plasticoso. come si chiama lo stile delle finestre?

 

un complimento da parte di k.gothmog..... nun ce posso credereeeeeeeeee!   :Wink: 

grazie a tutti e due! (anche ercoppa)

il bordo finestra è questo:

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=29791

 :Cool: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> nun ce posso credereeeeeeeeee!  

 

cosa mi tocca leggere  :Sad: 

comunque sappi che ti ho già copiato il desktop  :Very Happy: 

grassssie   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

TSK, voi e le vostre cose plasticose.. e nessun commento ai miei bellissimi terminali

Non c'è più religione

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

// edit: s/hai/ai    :Confused: 

----------

## Luca89

Allora visto che sono un esibizionista posto anche il mio plasticoso  :Very Happy: 

click

Il mio Gnome 2.14, non avevo nulla da fare un pomeriggio e allora ho provato a installare Gnome 2.14 e già che c'ero ho dato una rispolverata al look.

----------

## Sephirot

il mio

click

appena ho voglia/tempo rimetto e17

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> TSK, voi e le vostre cose plasticose.. e nessun commento hai miei bellissimi terminali

 

su, su... dì la verità che in fondo piacciono anche a te  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> il mio
> 
> click

 

lollosissimo!  :Smile: 

Sembra di essere in un cartone animato.. comunque è molto simpatico  :Smile: 

@k.gothmog: gh.. no, secondo me sono fatte bene, Ciccio Bueo è in gamba, però sul mio sistema le icone proprio non le sopporto  :Razz:  WIMP is DEAD, WIMP is DEAD*!

* at least, on my desktop  :Razz: 

----------

## luna80

 questo  è il mio attuale, creato in parte da me (wallpaper trovato in internet, il tema di fluxbox me lo sono creata io)

molto semplice; per la maggior parte degli utenti del forum mi sa che però è troppo "femminile"   :Wink: 

----------

## Bionicle

Ecco il mio, molto semplice ma per lavorare va benissimo.

Se volte qualche wallpapers widescreen ne trovate qui.

CiaoLast edited by Bionicle on Sun Jun 25, 2006 9:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ercoppa

ecco il mio http://immagini.p2pforum.it/show.php/13340_schermata3.jpg

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Riesumo il thread per mostrarvi il mio bellizzimo desktop 
> 
> Yeah  

 

maledetta bestia minimalista : :Laughing: :  :Very Happy: 

edit:

basta faccio lo sborone anche io, cuccatevi il mio laptop:

sshot1

sshot2

----------

## makami

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> Ecco il mio, molto semplice ma per lavorare va benissimo.
> 
> Se volte qualche wallpapers widescreen ne trovate qui.
> 
> Ciao

 

Il monitor di sistema che hai sulla destra è un'applet di superkaramba ?

Esattamente cosa è e quanta cpu occupa ?

----------

## Bionicle

Si é superkaramba e il monitor di sistema si chiama Borealis lo puoi trovare qui http://www.superkaramba.com/appbyid.php?id=13

Forse nell'immagine che ho postato non si vedono bene le cifre perché lo sfondo e nero ma cmq. si possono sempre modificare i files di borealis.

Superkaramba mi usa una media da 0.5 a 1% del processore dunque é tollerabile.

Ciao

----------

## makami

L'ho provato pochi minuti fa, carino, peccato che non funzioni il rilevatore della temperatura e che non venga controllata l'attività dei dischi. 

Seppur più brutto mi tocca rimanere con gkrellm

----------

## Bionicle

Per risolvere questi problemi devi personalizzare i vari files.

Es:

per la cpu apri il file cpu.theme e controlla che siano giuste o modidifica queste righe:

 *Quote:*   

> #1st way to monitor CPU speed
> 
> #text x=112 y=18 sensor=program program="cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'cpu MHz' | sed -e 's/.*: //'| sed -e 's/\..../ MHz/'" align="right" fontsize=9 font="nimbus sans l" color=0,0,0 interval=1000
> 
> #2nd way to monitor CPU speed
> ...

 

per i dischi stessa cosa apri discd.theme e modifica le cartelle che vuoi monitorare:

 *Quote:*   

> text x=40 y=5 sensor=disk mountpoint="/" format="%u/%t MB (/)" color=0,0,0 fontsize=9 font="nimbus sans l"
> 
> text x=40 y=17 sensor=disk mountpoint="/home" format="%u/%t MB (/home)" color=0,0,0 fontsize=9 font="nimbus sans l"

 

----------

## MaTz

ecco il mio nuovo desktop.

 link! 

sarebbe carino travare un programmino simil compose'.

Ciao.

----------

## Luca89

 *MaTz wrote:*   

> ecco il mio nuovo desktop.
> 
>  link! 
> 
> sarebbe carino travare un programmino simil compose'.
> ...

 

skippy, oppure puoi usare compiz come wm, il quale implementa una cosa simile.

----------

## Lestaat

Questo il mio

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Questo il mio

 

Molto bello il set di icone....postalo subito   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   Questo il mio 
> 
> Molto bello il set di icone....postalo subito  

 

Eccolo.

A questo tema mancano le stock e altre piccole cosette quindi l'ho integrato con quest'altro che è del tutto simile.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*    *Lestaat wrote:*   Questo il mio 
> 
> Molto bello il set di icone....postalo subito   
> 
> Eccolo.
> ...

 

Beh, grazie mille...visti e scaricati   :Wink: 

----------

## x-dd

Questo il mio.

----------

## u238

mio

(fate copia incolla in 1 nuovo browser)

----------

## federico

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Posto anch'io il mio screen, anche se so che non potrà mai competere con i vostri 
> 
> PS: la barra in basso e i bordi delle finestre sono trasparenti, anche se non si nota. Magari farò uno screenshot migliore la prossima volta 

 

Ma la parte migliore e' firefox che parla dei nine inch nails e dell'ultimo album  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> Ecco il mio, molto semplice ma per lavorare va benissimo.
> 
> Se volte qualche wallpapers widescreen ne trovate qui.
> 
> Ciao

 

L'applet del wifi?

----------

## federico

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Riesumo il thread per mostrarvi il mio bellizzimo desktop 
> 
> Yeah   
> 
> maledetta bestia minimalista :: 
> ...

 

Sei un tamarro  :Smile: 

----------

## Bionicle

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Bionicle wrote:*   Ecco il mio, molto semplice ma per lavorare va benissimo.
> 
> Se volte qualche wallpapers widescreen ne trovate qui.
> 
> Ciao 
> ...

 

Ecco l'applet wifi per superkaramba: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=33766

Ho dovuto modificare le varie configurazioni ad es. cambiare da wlan a eth ecc... (se ricordo bene le modifiche vanno fatte qui: aek-wifi.theme)

----------

## misterwine

Cavolo... è da un pò che sono sul forum italiano di gentoo, ma ho appena trovato il forum di discussione!... force ero troppo preso a risolvere piccoli problemini da n00b!!

Comunque ecco qua il mio desktop...

Ho guardato quasi tutti i vostri raga... di buon guso direi (sarebbe da inviarli agli utonti di winzozz!)... Però mi sa che ci provo a mettere su xgl, è troppo fuori!! (non appena mi cambiano la scheda video--garanzia che scade tra una sett  :Laughing:  --che è partita non si sa xkè... ora sto tirando avanti con quella integrata nella mobo... che in effetti se non si usano giochi va più che bene... però, sempre meglio la mia cara nvidia!)

----------

## lavish

wmii-3 in tutto il suo splendore:

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/wmii-20060602-1.png

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/wmii-20060602-2.png

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/wmii-20060602-3.png

Se volete dare un'occhiata alla mia configurazione:

http://www.minimalblue.com/projects/wmii.php

Cya!

----------

## XstefanoX

 *x-dd wrote:*   

> Questo il mio.

 Come si chiama il tema delle icone? E dove lo trovo?

----------

## x-dd

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=38757

----------

## Raffo

@lavish: che font usi per wmii??

----------

## mouser

Ora, io posto il desktop del mio computer di lavoro ( :Sad:  gnome purtroppo, ma devo averlo sul picci del lavoro..... sigh).

http://mouser.altervista.org/immagini/screen/lavoro.png

In ogni caso posterò anche quelle del mio piccì di casa... almeno quelle sono serie

 *lavish wrote:*   

> wmii-3 in tutto il suo splendore:
> 
> [cut]

 

dilettante  :Laughing:  io ho smesso di utilizzare i window manager.... troppo pesanti (anche twm)

A proposito, continuando così bisogna modificare il titolo del thread in "Com'è il vostro desktop?": possibile che non ci sia più nessuno che posta gli screen dei framebuffer???

Comunque se riuscirò a fare quel benedetto screen del mio fb posterò lo screen del mio picci di casa, altrimenti ciccia.

[mega_rompiballe]

Chi di voi uploada le immagini su altervista, può chiamare il link con l'address completo??? E' molto più comodo selezionare ed impastare direttamente  :Very Happy: 

[/mega_rompiballe]

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

mouser: belle le icone sul desktop del tuo pc del "lavoro"   :Laughing: 

film

musica

download

lavoro 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> mouser: belle le icone sul desktop del tuo pc del "lavoro"  
> 
> film
> 
> musica
> ...

 

Asdasdasd

Bhè, dovendo comunque farmi diversi viaggi in treno per lavoro, almeno ho i film da vedere la musica da ascoltare......

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## RexRocker

presumo anche che le icone stiano in ordine di importanza  :Smile: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## mouser

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> presumo anche che le icone stiano in ordine di importanza 

 

Ovviamente  :Wink: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Sephirot

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dilettante  io ho smesso di utilizzare i window manager.... troppo pesanti (anche twm)
> 
> 

 

davvero è pesante wmii? Io avevo intenzione di provarlo perchè mi sembrava semplice e leggero (e ancora piu' minimalista di fluxbox  :Very Happy: ), ma se mi dite così mi tengo fluxbox

A proposito, continuando così bisogna modificare il titolo del thread in "Com'è il vostro desktop?": possibile che non ci sia più nessuno che posta gli screen dei framebuffer???

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [mega_rompiballe]
> 
> Chi di voi uploada le immagini su altervista, può chiamare il link con l'address completo??? E' molto più comodo selezionare ed impastare direttamente 
> ...

 

Ma non conviene usare imageshack a questo punto?  :Wink: 

ciao!

----------

## Sasdo

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

>  *mouser wrote:*   
> 
> dilettante  io ho smesso di utilizzare i window manager.... troppo pesanti (anche twm)
> 
>  
> ...

 

penso che fosse una fantastica battuta  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> penso che fosse una fantastica battuta 

 

Bhe', effettivamente sia wmii che (soprattutto) twm sono moooolto leggeri... ma il framebuffer è meglio  :Very Happy: D

@Sephiroth: credo che quando lavish leggerà il mio post e la tua risposta mi ammazza  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

visto che ieri sono restato senza connessione ho provato a sistemare xinerama ed usare due monitor non clonati, e il risultato è questo:

http://www.smartart.it/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=dustbin&id=10062006_G

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Grande Peach, molto karino, ma mi chiedevo se avevi configurato 2 workspace diversi oppure uno unico fra 2 schermi differenti, visto che dalla foto non riesco a capire bene  :Very Happy: 

Cheers

Franco

----------

## lavish

 *mouser wrote:*   

> @Sephiroth: credo che quando lavish leggerà il mio post e la tua risposta mi ammazza 

 

Abbiamo perso un potenziale utente di wmii a causa di una tua battuata.. ora perderemo un mouser...   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

eheheh

----------

## Peach

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> Grande Peach, molto karino, ma mi chiedevo se avevi configurato 2 workspace diversi oppure uno unico fra 2 schermi differenti, visto che dalla foto non riesco a capire bene 
> 
> 

 

La scheda del portatile è dual-head, quindi dal punto di vista di xorg ho soltanto configurato l'uso di xinerama per la gestione di due monitor con la stessa scheda nel medesimo ServerLayout. Questo porta all'uso di un workspace unico esteso, ma con risoluzioni diverse (1280x800 per l'LCD e 800x600 per il CRT). Per il resto dipende dagli applicativi che supportano xinerama (penso): in xfce4 (che uso) hai modo di impostare un background diverso per i due desktop.

Lo screenshot del dual desktop

magari mi prodigo in una mini-guida per configurare xorg con xinerama se non c'è già, conta che questo lavoro l'ho fatto solo tramite l'uso di man xorg.con visto che ero senza rete, quindi non so se effettivamente ci sia la possibilità di creare workspaces diversi su monitor diversi, temo dipenda dal WM che si sta usando.

----------

## cagnaluia

ma come faccio per avere una shell piu gradevole?

quando avvio il pc io non parto direttamente con la grafica, vorrei una shell piu spaziosa.. magari alla risoluzione alta 1024x768... o 1280x1024 del monitor 17''.

come devo fare?

----------

## Ic3M4n

emerge media-gfx/splashutils poi ti leggi il quickstart nella doc.

----------

## Sephirot

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *mouser wrote:*   @Sephiroth: credo che quando lavish leggerà il mio post e la tua risposta mi ammazza  
> 
> Abbiamo perso un potenziale utente di wmii a causa di una tua battuata.. ora perderemo un mouser...    
> 
> eheheh

 

Nono tranquillo appena ho un attimo lo provo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> Nono tranquillo appena ho un attimo lo provo 

 

Ok, mouser graziato...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Raffo

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @lavish: che font usi per wmii??

 

up  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *Raffo wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   @lavish: che font usi per wmii?? 
> 
> up 

 

ops, me n'ero scordato  :Smile: 

Uso snap che trovi nel pacchetto:

* media-fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en

Ciao!

----------

## gamberetto

Ho fatto un po' di aggiornamenti di desktop e framebuffer...

Framebuffer

Desktop Kde

Ciao!

----------

## tizio

posto anche il mio 

il framebuffer è quello dei gechi

questo è il desktop!

mitico fluxbox!!!

ciao a tutti

----------

## PboY

http://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot9vi.png  :Cool: 

----------

## Raffo

 *PboY wrote:*   

> http://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot9vi.png 

 

da panico   :Surprised: 

voglio tutte le configurazioni e i dettagli del caso   :Very Happy: 

----------

## PboY

fluxbox-1.0_rc1 - tema : sn33z (fluxbox-styles-fluxmod)

rxvt-unicode-5.3

gtk theme : Candido-Graphite

gaim-2.0.0_beta3-r1 con set icone Tango

gmpc-svn (da fluidportage)

irssi-0.8.10-r3 con plugin nicklist

.Xdefaults :

```

urxvt*foreground:   #FFFFFF

urxvt*background:   #333333

urxvt*font:      xft:Bitstream Vera Sans mono:size=10

urxvt*color0:      #000000

urxvt*color1:      #805A5A

urxvt*color2:      #598059

urxvt*color3:      #807959

urxvt*color4:      #596C80

urxvt*color5:      #80597F

urxvt*color6:      #598080

urxvt*color7:      #AAAAAA

urxvt*color8:      #555555

urxvt*color9:      #CC8F8F

urxvt*color10:      #8ECC8E

urxvt*color11:      #CCC18E

urxvt*color12:      #8EACCC

urxvt*color13:      #CC8ECA

urxvt*color14:      #8ECCCC

urxvt*color15:      #999999

urxvt*scrollBar:   false

urxvt*saveLines:   20000

urxvt*fading:      80

!urxvt*tintColor:   #cccccc

urxvt*tintColor:   #efebe7

urxvt*shading:      30

urxvt*imlocale:      en_US-UTF-8

urxvt*inheritPixmap:   true

urxvt*perl-ext:              mark-urls

urxvt*urlLauncher:           firefox

```

il bg non mi ricordo da dove arriva .. se lo vuoi te lo uppo da qualche parte.

----------

## Raffo

grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## !ico

fluxbox insegna..  :Cool: 

http://i72.imagethrust.com/images/AP8/view-image/fluxbox.html

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Bello Sfondo  :Very Happy: 

Dove lo hai trovato?

----------

## !ico

è un tema di fluxbox (mercury) http://themes.freshmeat.net/redir/fluxmercury/44215/url_tgz/Mercury.tar.gz

a dire il vero il tema è in bianco-grigio-nero, per il viola te lo devi fare a manina...o chiederlo a chi l'ha già fatto.. :Razz:  il problema è cambiare colore allo sfondo..   :Confused: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Nessun problema eh eh eh

----------

## !ico

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> Nessun problema eh eh eh

 

se riesci a farlo sul viola me lo puoi mandare o dirmi come fai?   :Sad: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## MaTz

dato che si parla di fluxbox posto anche il mio screen

http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/1648/200607110910531280x800scrot2kt.png

----------

## Sephirot

MaTz cosa è quell'affare che spare i feed rss sul desktop? ne avevo trovato uno simile, ma solo per e17. Il tuo cosa è?

----------

## MaTz

E' uno scriptino in bash che viene eseguito ogni 20 minuti da conky.

Se ti interessa ti posto lo script (ora non ce l'ho qui con me)

----------

## Sephirot

sisi quando puoi fai pure.... thanks!

----------

## topper_harley

Accidenti quanti fluxbox in questo thread...

Questo è il mio desktop con fvwm...

http://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200607062250191280x800scrot9qp.png

http://img281.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200607062245051280x800scrot5af.png

http://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200607062242571280x800scrot8ek.png

Fvwm ha di bello che è leggero, lo adatti a te come un guanto, e le possibilità di espanderlo sono incredibili...

Il brutto lo sapete già... Per fare una config decente bisogna scriversi a manina un centinaio di kb di file di config...

----------

## RexRocker

 *PboY wrote:*   

> fluxbox-1.0_rc1 - tema : sn33z (fluxbox-styles-fluxmod)
> 
> rxvt-unicode-5.3
> 
> cut....
> ...

 

ehm che usi per ascoltare musica? non riesco a capire che cosa sia quella cosa  :Smile:  (rhythmbox non è di sicuro e nemmeno amarok)

ciao

Rex

----------

## nikko96

Ragazzi questa e' la mia gentoo box:

http://digilander.libero.it/kikko96

......dopo aver girovagato un po' ho trovato il mio amore,flux.

ciao.

----------

## MaTz

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> sisi quando puoi fai pure.... thanks!

 

```

#RSS Setup

if [ $# -lt 1 ]; then

        echo "Passare l'url come parametro"

        exit

fi

URI=$1   #URI of RSS Feed

LINES=10 #N Line

if [ $# -eq 2 ]; then

        LINES=$2

fi

#Environment Setup

EXEC="/usr/bin/curl -s"                         #Path to curl

#Work Start

$EXEC $URI | grep title |\

sed -e 's/[ \t]*//' |\

sed -e "s/<.*\[ //g" |\

sed -e "s/\].*>//g" |\

sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g'|\

head -n $(($LINES + 2)) |\

tail -n $(($LINES))

```

se riesci a scoprire l'arcano motivo per cui su shell gira perfettamente mentre su conky aggiunge ad ogni linea una ']' non sarebbe male  :Very Happy: 

io mi sono arreso

----------

## Luca89

Per ora il mio Ã¨ cosÃ¬:

Vuoto

Con qualche finestra aperta

Gnome 2.14

Tema GTK2: Human-graphite

Metacity: tish

Icone: OSX

Wallpaper: fatto in casa

----------

## zolar czakl

 *MaTz wrote:*   

>  *Sephirot wrote:*   sisi quando puoi fai pure.... thanks! 
> 
> se riesci a scoprire l'arcano motivo per cui su shell gira perfettamente mentre su conky aggiunge ad ogni linea una ']' non sarebbe male 
> 
> io mi sono arreso

 

Aggiungendo questo funziona?

```
sed -e 's/\r$//' |\
```

----------

## MaTz

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> sed -e 's/\r$//' |\
> ```
> ...

 

perfetto grazie.

Mi spieghi cosa hai fatto?

----------

## randomaze

 *MaTz wrote:*   

>  *zolar czakl wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> sed -e 's/\r$//' |\
> ```
> ...

 

ha rimosso il carattere di ritorno carrello: "\r" nel codice, "^M" se lo guardi con vi.

----------

## PboY

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

>  *PboY wrote:*   fluxbox-1.0_rc1 - tema : sn33z (fluxbox-styles-fluxmod)
> 
> rxvt-unicode-5.3
> 
> cut....
> ...

 

mpd-svn + gmpc-svn

----------

## randomaze

 *PboY wrote:*   

> mpd-svn + gmpc-svn

 

che buona notizia... mi sembra che gmpc sia migliorato parecchio, effettivamente con l'attuale tengo costantemente aperta la finestra della playlist  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## PboY

moltissimo .. e finalmente funziona a dovere il plugin che fetcha le cover da amazon!   :Surprised: 

----------

## DiMar

Ecco il mio!   :Cool: 

Fluxbox

Manca ancora qualcosina, ma tutto sommato ci siamo!

----------

## Ic3M4n

ecco quello che sto utilizzando adesso.

pieno 

vuoto

----------

## daniel979

questo è il mio non ancora completo......

vuoto

----------

## gamberetto

 *MaTz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> #RSS Setup
> ...

 

Ho fatto delle piccole modifiche per fare in modo che vengano stampati solamente i pacchetti già installati. Praticamente stampa il nome del pacchetto, la versione installata e quella nuova disponibile.

Pro: vedo subito cosa c'è da aggiornare nel mio sistema

Contro: non vedo altri pacchetti che magari non ho ancora installato, ma che potrebbero essere interessanti.

Credo sia drasticamente migliorabile: non sono un programmatore   :Rolling Eyes:   Intanto lo posto, se poi qualcuno è interessato e fa dei miglioramenti... spero li posti   :Wink:  

```
#!/bin/bash

#RSS Setup

if [ $# -lt 1 ]

then

        echo "Passare l'url come parametro"

        exit

fi

URI=$1   #URI of RSS Feed

#Environment Setup

EXEC="/usr/bin/curl -s"                         #Path to curl

#Work Start

lista1=`eix -n -I | grep "*" | grep "/" | cut -d " " -f 2`

lista2=`$EXEC $URI | grep title | sed -e 's/[ \t]*//' | sed -e "s/<.*\[ //g" | sed -e "s/\].*>//g" | sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g'| sed -e 's/\r$//' | grep "/"`

for i in $lista2

do

        for j in $lista1

        do

                if [ "$i" == "$j" ]

                then

                        vers_inst=`eix $i | grep Installed: | cut -d ":" -f 2 | cut -d " " -f 12`

                        vers_nuov=`echo -e "$lista2" | grep $i | cut -d " " -f 2`

                        if [ "$vers_inst" != "$vers_nuov" ]

                        then

                                echo "$i $vers_inst --> $vers_nuov"

                        fi

                fi

        done

done
```

Come vedete uso eix che deve essere installato.  Poi quel doppio ciclo for è un po' lunghetto: ci mette un paio di secondi a farlo... 

PS: Grazie Matz per il codice che hai c ondiviso   :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

dwm --> http://www.wmii.de/dwm

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20060719-1.png

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20060719-2.png

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20060719-3.png

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20060719-4.png

 :Cool: 

```
SLOC   Directory   SLOC-by-Language (Sorted)

1519    dwm             ansic=1519

```

eheh

----------

## CarloJekko

Windows xp su XGL  :Very Happy:  trasparenze artificiali  :Very Happy: 

http://img115.imageshack.us/img115/5831/winxpsuxglrs7.jpg

----------

## lavish

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Windows xp su XGL  trasparenze artificiali 
> 
> http://img115.imageshack.us/img115/5831/winxpsuxglrs7.jpg

 

Bleah, farò brutti sogni questa notte   :Confused:   :Shocked: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## MaTz

Portatile della ragazza:

http://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200607301225501280x800scrotsq7.png

----------

## lavish

Ho modificato un bel po' di cose.. sempre dwm ( http://www.10kloc.org/dwm/ ):

Tiled layout -> urxvtc trasparente con irssi, vim, bash:

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20060806-1.png

Float layout -> urxvtc trasparente con irssi, vim, bash:

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20060806-2.png

Float layout -> urxvtc trasparente con irssi, vim, bash, mutt (in primo piano):

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20060806-3.png

Float layout -> firefox:

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20060806-4.png

Float layout -> xclock, dmenu:

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20060806-5.png

Minimalismo funzionale  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Bhe', allora metto il mio attuale

http://mouser.altervista.org/immagini/screenshot/finestre.png (con finestre)

http://mouser.altervista.org/immagini/screenshot/vuoto.png (senza nulla)

che dire: twm + idesk e basta..... leggerissimo   :Cool: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Bhe', allora metto il mio attuale

 

mammamia, ma come fai a resistere? io impazzirei dopo neanche 5 minuti di utilizzo.  :Very Happy: 

P.S: Ma non eri passato al framebuffer? Tra l'altro ora le nuove GTK ti sono venute incontro visto che girano pure sul framebuffer.

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Minimalismo funzionale 

 

 *mouser wrote:*   

> che dire: twm + idesk e basta..... leggerissimo   

 

Devo dire che non capita spesso di assistere alla gara a chi lo ha piú piccolo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## thewally

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Devo dire che non capita spesso di assistere alla gara a chi lo ha piú piccolo 

 

STRA-LOL   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ognuno fa quel che può...   :Razz: 

P.S. : Prima o poi mi sottoporro anche io alla gogna... appena ho un po' di tempo ristabilisco un desktop decente   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mouser

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Devo dire che non capita spesso di assistere alla gara a chi lo ha piú piccolo 

 

asdasdasd

Finchè si parla di desktop, partecipo volentieri   :Laughing: 

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> P.S: Ma non eri passato al framebuffer? ... 

 

A casa si, ma per lavoro sono costretto ad usare l'interfaccia grafica   :Crying or Very sad: 

@MaTz: che programma gestisce quella toolbar in alto sul portatile della tua ragassa??

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Atomikramp

premetto che non è il mio desktop.. (se.. magari)

ma confesso che mi piace moltissimo quindi vorrei chiedere a voi esperti dell'eye candy che cosa viene usato (temi, programmi ecc) per creare un desktop come questo basato su fvwm

http://www.fvwm.org/screenshots/desktops/Nuno_Alexandre-1600x1200/screenshot.jpg

ah

anche sapere di che filemanager si tratta non mi dispiacerebbe... dite che è rox filer? o un altro?

----------

## PboY

se non ricordo male come terminal ikaro usa urxvt,file manager rox, gkrellm e boh non vedo altro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Atomikramp

ma è un tema già fatto così?

si può scaricare?

le trasparenze come sono gestite?

mi ha intrippato da morire quel coso lo voglio replicare assolutamente  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

 *Atomikramp wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> le trasparenze come sono gestite?
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Bhè genericamente per gestire la trasparenza reale del menu (o di una qualsiasi finestra) si utilizza il composite. C'è un'howto fresco-frescolissimo nel wiki.

Non so se fvwm2 è in grado di gestire nativamente le trasparenze del menu e, nel caso lo faccia, non so se sono reali o meno; dovresti chiedere a sua eminenza randomaze, se non ricordo male lui usa questo wm.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## zolar czakl

Il menu utilizza una patch (gia' presente nell'ebuild).

Nella sezione Screenshots & configs di questo forum

http://fvwm.lair.be/index.php

si possono trovare delle configurazioni simili

(e in generale le informazioni per replicare qualunque cosa).

Per quel che riguarda l'autore di quella configurazione,

le ultime notizie sono pessime.

http://fvwm.lair.be/viewtopic.php?t=849&highlight=ikaro

----------

## Atomikramp

una delle cose più belle sono i thumbnail delle finestre trasparenti quando sono "ridotti ad icona" se così si può dire.

mamma mia che belli  :Smile: 

adesso mi cimento e vi farò sapere

----------

## zolar czakl

Piu' che altro fanno scena (ho smesso di usarle quando ho notato di non ridurre mai nulla ad icona)  :Wink: 

Consiglio uno dei programmi descritti qui.

Sfruttano Imlib2 e rendono il tutto realmente usabile (i metodi che solitamente coinvolgono ImageMagick sono troppo lenti).

----------

## Atomikramp

il problema è che io devo ancora capire come si usano tutti quegli script

dove si mettono, come si invocano ecc ecc ecc  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

Penso che questa configurazione rimarrà immutata per un bel po'.

Ho notato che bg bianco e fg nero sono sulla mia macchina molto più rilassanti dell'inverso  :Wink: 

WM: dwm (HOW-TO)

SHELL: urxvtc

APPS: irssi, emerge, vim

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20060823-1.png

----------

## IlGab

Il mio Enlightenment DR 17

Shot1

Shot2

Shot3

Shot4

----------

## Guglie

era da un po' di tempo che ce l'avevo nell'overlay, ma oggi mi sono finalmente deciso a installare xfce-4.4.0-beta2

alcune cosette non funziano, ma nel complesso è stabile. questa è ancora la beta_2, nel frattempo è già da un po' che gira la rc1, ma in bugzilla non hanno ancora messo gli ebuilds

xfce-4.4.0-beta2

----------

## Guglie

se a qualcuno interessa qui è possibile scaricare gli ebuilds anche per la rc1.

```
xfce-base/xfce4

xfce-base/xfce4-session

xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager

xfce-base/libxfce4mcs

xfce-base/libxfce4util

xfce-base/libxfcegui4

xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme

xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes

xfce-base/xfwm4

xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer

xfce-base/xfce4-panel

xfce-base/xfdesktop

xfce-base/thunar

xfce-extra/exo

xfce-extra/mousepad

xfce-base/xfce-utils

xfce-extra/terminal

xfce-base/orage

x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce

xfce-base/xfprint

xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder

xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins

xfce-extra/xfce4-dev-tools

xfce-extra/xarchiver
```

questi sono i pacchetti da mettere in package.mask e package.keywords per poter emergere xfce4

ho fatto un po' di pulizia con gli ebuilds e adesso funziona tutto bene

uno screenshot della rc1 lo potete vedere qui

----------

## Gr3yFox

[OT]Ciao Guglie ci si rivede  :Smile: [/OT]

Voglio sottoporre al vostro attento parere alcuni miei desktop che furono e che sono  :Smile:  Niente di eccezionale, per carità.

Questo e' sopravvissuto ben poco a causa dei problemi di avvio di compiz (qualcuno si ricorderà del mio thread  :Smile:  )

A chi interessasse cmq è Xfce4.2 con XGL, compiz-quinnstorm e cgwd.

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/6072/009ul9.jpg

Qui i miei 4 aterm... non li chiudo mai, non saprei farne a meno  :Very Happy: 

http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/1311/0060nz.jpg

Il mio desktop attuale senza finestre aperte...

http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/5503/0053fm.jpg

Ed infine il mio gdm. Tema e sfondo home-made, cambiato da un qualche tema già esistente  :Wink: 

http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/8282/0048df.jpg

----------

## topper_harley

Questa è la mia nuova config di fvwm, molto gnome-like...

Le info di sistema nella barra in basso sono conky, la barra dove c'è l'iconcina di quodlibet è trayer e lo sfondo l'ho preso da deviantart.

http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/3231/darthze9.jpg

----------

## lavish

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Questa è la mia nuova config di fvwm, molto gnome-like...

 

Direi molto openbox-like   :Wink: 

----------

## topper_harley

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*   Questa è la mia nuova config di fvwm, molto gnome-like... 
> 
> Direi molto openbox-like  

 

Quando c'è così poco può essere *-like... Diciamo che ho copiato da gnome le decorazioni delle finestre la barra...   :Very Happy: 

Quanto al menu quello di openbox è il più bello di tutti, quindi...

----------

## lavish

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Quando c'è così poco può essere *-like... Diciamo che ho copiato da gnome le decorazioni delle finestre la barra...  
> 
> Quanto al menu quello di openbox è il più bello di tutti, quindi...

 

Non mi sembra che fvwm sia "così poco", anzi... riguardo al menu di openbox, penso che sia come tutti i menu wimp classici, assolutamente scomodo

----------

## Luca89

Eccomi qui con il mio fiammante Gnome 2.16.  :Razz: 

----------

## topper_harley

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*   Quando c'è così poco può essere *-like... Diciamo che ho copiato da gnome le decorazioni delle finestre la barra...  
> 
> Quanto al menu quello di openbox è il più bello di tutti, quindi... 
> 
> Non mi sembra che fvwm sia "così poco", anzi... riguardo al menu di openbox, penso che sia come tutti i menu wimp classici, assolutamente scomodo

 

Fvwm non è poco... anzi!   :Very Happy:   dicevo che nel mio screenshot c'è poco (un menu e una barra).

Quanto alla comodità dei menu è solo questione di gusti   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Non mi sembra che fvwm sia "così poco", anzi... riguardo al menu di openbox, penso che sia come tutti i menu wimp classici, assolutamente scomodo

 

Qual'é il tuo problema contro openbox?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lavish

Cosa ho contro openbox?   :Rolling Eyes:  Configurazione in xml tanto  per dirne una...

A parte questo, riguardo ai menu tipo *box/kde/gnome (sono diversissimi, ma si basano tutti sullo stesso principio) trovo che siano scomodi per questi motivi:

quando devo lanciare un'applicazione, il mio cervello non pensa prima alla "categoria" dell'app e poi al suo nome, ma direttamente ad essa: ora, con un menu di quel tipo, io come utente, sono forzato a seguire un percorso (categoria->programma) che il mio cervello, magari, non aveva neppure contemplato. Questo si traduce in uno spreco di tempo (servono diversi click e spostamenti del mouse per lanciare il programma) e in una perdita di produttività

molti programmi su unix o unix-like richiedono di essere lanciati con determinate opzioni da riga di comando. Nei classici menu è possibile impostare un "alias" associato al nome, ma settato quello, partirà sempre e solo lo stesso comando, quando invece potrei avere bisogno di lanciare sucessivamente il programma con argomenti diversi

sappiamo benissimo che una volta installato un programma, non è detto che rientri nei classici menu: solo le applicazioni principali vengono incluse. Inoltre, se anche venisse incluso con qualche tool automatico, chi decide la categoria? Siamo sicuri di essere d'accordo con la scelta (magari il nostro cervello seguirebbe un percorso differente) ? Oppure... se il nostro sw appena installato _non_ avesse un'icona da includere nel menu? Beh, rimarrebbe uno sgradevole buco...

puo' capitare che un utente non si ricordi esattamente il nome dell'applicazione da lanciare, ma magari ricordi soltanto una parte ... per esempio di "gftp-gtk" ricordi solo "ftp": con i menu in questione, il tempo di ricerca sarà O(n) con n il numero degli oggetti in lista.

Ci sarebbero anche altri dettagli da aggiungere, ma penso di aver reso l'idea: il punto debole (debolissimo direi) di questi menu è la totale mancanza di una caratteristica che nel sw ritengo fondamentale --> Predictability

 :Surprised: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

personalmente preferisco menù di questo tipo rispetto a menù alla windows, poi non ho ben capito cosa utilizzi tu. probabilmente il terminale   :Wink: 

in ogni caso già l'avere dei gruppi di applicazioni, che nel 99% dei casi sono corretti, ho un'ordine portato dall'abitudine ad avviare un programma che si trova in un determinato posto. portando l'esempio che ho dato sopra in un menù tipo windows ho la necessità di conoscere di chi sia il programma che voglio lanciare, filtrare con lo sguardo le magari due colonne del menù per trovare il programma che voglio eseguire.

l'unica cosa che effettivamente mi da fastidio del menù di gnome è che con una versione il terminale è in accessori, in quella successiva in strumenti di sistema e le due si alternano vicendevolmente di versione in versione. attualmente sono contento di non dover modificare le mie abitudini in quanto con gnome-2.16 è rimasto come nel 2.14.

----------

## lavish

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> personalmente preferisco menù di questo tipo rispetto a menù alla windows, poi non ho ben capito cosa utilizzi tu. probabilmente il terminale  

 

Nono, usare il terminale non risolverebbe il punto 4, inoltre non è immediato far partire i programmi così (bisognerebbe aggiungere un "&"  e comunque avere il terminale sporco)

Io uso dmenu  :Smile: 

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> in ogni caso già l'avere dei gruppi di applicazioni, che nel 99% dei casi sono corretti, ho un'ordine portato dall'abitudine ad avviare un programma [...]

 

Ovvio che nell'utilizzo concreto c'è una fortissima componente di abitudine, ma infatti quello che ho detto cercava di andare al di là di questi aspetti per essere il più generico possibile (inoltre, non l'ho detto pensando che fosse ovvio, ma l'utente a cui si rivolgeva il mio discorso precedentemente, non è il neofita.. in quel caso il menu a categorie è sicuramente la miglior scelta)

----------

## topper_harley

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]molti programmi su unix o unix-like richiedono di essere lanciati con determinate opzioni da riga di comando. Nei classici menu è possibile impostare un "alias" associato al nome, ma settato quello, partirà sempre e solo lo stesso comando, quando invece potrei avere bisogno di lanciare sucessivamente il programma con argomenti diversi
> 
> 

 

Non credo che dmenu (che immagino essere quello che usi tu) ti permetta di farlo... Correggimi se sbaglio.

Inoltre esistono anche i vari grun, gmrun ecc. che supportano argomenti da riga di comando, oltre che bash-complention e history.

----------

## lavish

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   
> 
> [*]molti programmi su unix o unix-like richiedono di essere lanciati con determinate opzioni da riga di comando. Nei classici menu è possibile impostare un "alias" associato al nome, ma settato quello, partirà sempre e solo lo stesso comando, quando invece potrei avere bisogno di lanciare sucessivamente il programma con argomenti diversi
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ti correggo, perchè permette di farlo, provare per credere  :Wink: 

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Inoltre esistono anche i vari grun, gmrun ecc. che supportano argomenti da riga di comando, oltre che bash-complention e history.

 

La completion di dmenu è favolosa, la history è inutile (IMHO), ma può essere implementata con uno script, è molto facile

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ovvio che nell'utilizzo concreto c'è una fortissima componente di abitudine, ma infatti quello che ho detto cercava di andare al di là di questi aspetti per essere il più generico possibile (inoltre, non l'ho detto pensando che fosse ovvio, ma l'utente a cui si rivolgeva il mio discorso precedentemente, non è il neofita.. in quel caso il menu a categorie è sicuramente la miglior scelta)

 

si, su questo ti do ragione in toto. in ogni caso non ho provato dmenu, mi riprometto di farlo anche se so che sarà dura abbandonare gnome. però 7k posso di sicuro compilarmeli.

in ogni caso io ho risolto il problema dei parametri da linea di comando utilizzando la deskbar-applet di gnome, lo so che è fuori dai tuoi standard di leggerezza, però permette di fare molte cose. logico devi sapere il nome dell'eseguibile e che parametri passargli. però se è un programma che utilizzi spesso lo trovi direttamente nella history. cosa che hai già detto essere inutile e sulla quale non mi trovo daccordo.

----------

## lavish

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> però se è un programma che utilizzi spesso lo trovi direttamente nella history. cosa che hai già detto essere inutile e sulla quale non mi trovo daccordo.

 

Infatti ho detto IMHO  :Wink:  Ovvio che se passi dei parametri complessi allora puo' tornare utile la history, ma a quel punto preferisco usare la shell  :Wink: 

----------

## Sephirot

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Questa è la mia nuova config di fvwm, molto gnome-like...
> 
> Le info di sistema nella barra in basso sono conky, la barra dove c'è l'iconcina di quodlibet è trayer e lo sfondo l'ho preso da deviantart.
> 
> http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/3231/darthze9.jpg

 

bello! 

posti il tuo conkyrc plz?

----------

## topper_harley

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bello! 
> 
> posti il tuo conkyrc plz?

 

Come no:

```
use_xft on

#use_spacer #questo tiene fermo il tutto, ma IMHO lascia dei buchi troppo grossi

border_margin 0

background false

update_interval 2.0

own_window yes

own_window_transparent false

own_window_colour ebe6e2

own_window_type desktop

draw_shades no

draw_borders no

default_color black

alignment bottom_left

override_utf8_locale

gap_x 0

gap_y 0

uppercase no

maximum_width 1280

minimum_size 1280 10

TEXT

 ${battery BAT0} || temp ${acpitemp} || cpu $freq mHz || disk $diskio || use ${cpu cpu0}% || ram $memperc% || swap $swapperc% || up ${upspeed ppp0}kb/s || down ${downspeed ppp0}kb/s || ${fs_free /}/${fs_size /} root || ${fs_free /home}/${fs_size /home} home || ${fs_free /dati}/${fs_size /dati} dati || uptime $uptime_short

```

Ovviamente il testo non va mai a capo...

----------

## misterwine

Questo è il mio  framebuffer

----------

## PboY

riuppo con questo : http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/3791/ottobrewv4.png

----------

## RexRocker

 *PboY wrote:*   

> riuppo con questo : http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/3791/ottobrewv4.png

 

spettacolare..... veramente complimenti...

il file manager è nautilus vero? potresti postare font usati (non riesco a capire se sono terminus o proggy) e set di icone per favore?

ciao

Rex

----------

## PboY

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> spettacolare..... veramente complimenti...
> 
> il file manager è nautilus vero? potresti postare font usati (non riesco a capire se sono terminus o proggy) e set di icone per favore?
> ...

 

grazie, il filemanager è thunar da cvs, il font invece è "gelly" e lo trovi negli artwiz-fonts.

----------

## noice

ecco il mio screen..anche se è molto semplice

screen

 :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

Posto anche il mio desktop in un momento di "esagerazione"  :Very Happy:  eccolo.

Ora cerco di sistemare anche il framebuffer.

----------

## cerri

Che bello vedere dei thread che ho aperto io che ancora girano...  :Smile: 

Sono lusingato   :Embarassed: 

----------

## lavish

Ciao cerri! Ci posti uno screenshot tuo?  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Non ho un desktop linux al momento per motivi di lavoro, solo server  :Smile: 

Ti posto quello che avevo qualche anno fa:

Xhttp://www.gentestrana.net/images/desktop_kde32.png

Consolehttp://www.gentestrana.net/images/fb.png

----------

## riverdragon

Rinuncio al framebuffer. Tolti tantissimi temi che non metterò mai (slackware, debian, suse, simil-osx, eccetera) gli unici che vanno sono gentoo e emergence (nessuno dei due viene dal pacchetto bootsplash-themes, chissà come mai) che però: hanno problemi con la parte silent che ha i colori strani (diciamo sbagliati) e comunque vengono mostrati nel migliore dei casi non più di un paio di secondi prima che parta X, nonostante il servizio splash sia in boot e non in default.

Peccato perché, per quanto sia "standard" il tema emergence è molto carino.

----------

## diego_82

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Ecco il mio!  
> 
> Fluxbox
> 
> Manca ancora qualcosina, ma tutto sommato ci siamo!

 

Stupendo? Come hai fatto ad avere fluxbox così? Cosa usi, nautilus? E quell'applet che controllo cpu, wifi e ram? Stupenda! Voglio tuttoooo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## topper_harley

Il mio primo tema di FVWM fatto da zero...

FVWM from scratch

----------

## DiMar

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stupendo? Come hai fatto ad avere fluxbox così? Cosa usi, nautilus? E quell'applet che controllo cpu, wifi e ram? Stupenda! Voglio tuttoooo  

 

Come file manager uso Thunar: è leggero, configurabile e il suo sviluppo è molto attivo.

Le informazioni su CPU, WiFi e Ram sono date da Conky: se cerchi nel forum troverai numerosi thread a riguardo. La fonte principale dei miei stili di Fluxbox è invece il sito tenr.de: a volte li personalizzo per integrarli meglio con lo sfondo, i colori della console, etc.

Se hai curiosità o problemi fammi sapere!

Ciao!!  :Smile: 

----------

## diego_82

 *DiMar wrote:*   

>  *diego_82 wrote:*   
> 
> Stupendo? Come hai fatto ad avere fluxbox così? Cosa usi, nautilus? E quell'applet che controllo cpu, wifi e ram? Stupenda! Voglio tuttoooo   
> 
> Come file manager uso Thunar: è leggero, configurabile e il suo sviluppo è molto attivo.
> ...

 

Grande! Ti ringrazio! Adesso provo tutto e vi faccio sapere! Grazie!

----------

## Uzzi

Questo Ã¨ il mio Desktop.

Notate che le voci di PID CPU% MEM% non sono ben tabulate ognuna perfettamente sotto la didascalia e tutte allineate.

Qualcuno di voi saprebbe suggerirmi il modo per allinerle in modo ordinato e corretto?

Hola

Uzzi

----------

## lavish

Per la serie, keep it simple and clean:

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20061126-1.png

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20061126-2.png

windows manager:

dwm

terminale: 

rxvt-unicode (font proggy clean)

browser:

seamonkey

Altre applicazioni:

cmus, irssi, vim

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Per la serie, keep it simple and clean:

 

mio dio... quello non è un desktop, è un paesaggio "post conflitto nucleare"  :Laughing: 

----------

## Luca89

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> mio dio... quello non è un desktop, è un paesaggio "post conflitto nucleare" 

 

quoto, al rogo lavish e il suo orrido dwm  :Twisted Evil: 

Ecco il mio desktop rimodernato.

----------

## Sephirot

 *PboY wrote:*   

> riuppo con questo : http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/3791/ottobrewv4.png

 cosa e' quel player in basso a destra? si trova in portage?

----------

## PboY

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> cosa e' quel player in basso a destra? si trova in portage?

 

è gmpc, lo trovi in portage, ma la versione che sto usando è la svn.

----------

## lucapost

Ecco il mio primo fluxbox!

A me piace, semplice.

----------

## lavish

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20061202-1.png

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20061202-1.png
> 
>    

 

noooo   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil:     ,

 :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

 *lavish wrote:*   

> http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20061202-1.png
> 
>    

 

Sei un'animale!

----------

## Luca89

 *lavish wrote:*   

> http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20061202-1.png
> 
>    

 

Propongo il ban immediato per quest'uomo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Propongo il ban immediato per quest'uomo 

 

si è uno schifo, uno scandalo, sta abusando dei suoi superpoteri nonchè della nostra pazienza

kick,ban,pwnage   :Twisted Evil: 

asdf

----------

## lavish

tsk, e' solo invidia   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> tsk, e' solo invidia  

 

Caro collega,

la presente per informarla che da questo preciso istante il suo account è stato cancellato.

E' stato un piacere lavorare con lei. 

Da un momento all'altro busseranno alla porta due tipi con dei cappucci. Non esiti ad aprire, sono dei suoi colleghi che le sono venuti a darle l'ultimo saluto.

A presto,

Mod gentoo group

----------

## mouser

Ecco il mio....

Xfce4.4 Beta 2 + Tema carino + Firefox 2.0  :Cool: 

http://mouser.altervista.org/immagini/screenshot/xfce4.4-beta2.jpg

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## RexRocker

carino xfce-4.4!!

Pero' mouser sai che devi postare il tema, dai ho anche scritto il tuo nome giusto  :Razz: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## mouser

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> carino xfce-4.4!!
> 
> Pero' mouser sai che devi postare il tema, dai ho anche scritto il tuo nome giusto 
> 
> ciao
> ...

 

Asdasdasd, vabbè, visto che hai scritto il nick giusto.....  :Laughing: 

Il tema dei bordi è Milk-2 modificato per la distro DreamLinux (preso dal live ciddi   :Twisted Evil:  ).....

Il tema dei controlli è Milk-XFCE

Il tema delle icone è personalizzatissimo (nel senso che ho preso le icone che più mi piacevano e le ho messe insieme).....

Per firefox 2 uso iPox 1.2

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma praticamente xfce è diventato uguale a gnome?   :Shocked: 

iceweasel cos'è?

----------

## mouser

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ma praticamente xfce è diventato uguale a gnome?  

 

In pratica si, ma rimane comunque molto più leggero  :Wink: 

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> iceweasel cos'è?

 

Sembra sia un branch renamed di firefox 2.... non ho capito bene perchè l'ho installato ed, in effetti, me lo hai appena fatto notare  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## topper_harley

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> iceweasel cos'è? 

 

Secondo la licenza con cui vengono distribuiti i prodotti mozilla, per utilizzare il nome Firefox è necessario mantenere invariato il logo e il codice originale di mozilla.

Debian e derivate, che sono piuttosto parano... ehm, attente al discorso delle licenze, abbineranno alle loro distribuzioni un browser con logo e nome modificati, che sembra essere un vero e proprio fork di firefox.

Qualche notizia in più su Ossblog

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Non trovo nessun pacchetto chiamato "iceweasel"  :Neutral: 

Ma ha qualche feature in più?

----------

## mouser

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Non trovo nessun pacchetto chiamato "iceweasel" 
> 
> Ma ha qualche feature in più?

 

No, no, no.... è una firefox 2.0 normalissima.... ho fatto qualche giorno fa delle prove con i .deb e probabilmente è rimasta qualche vaccata  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## GiRa

[OT] Io mi son ritrovato nel menu di KDE una entry che si chiama Bon Echo che ha l'icona di un mondo senza la volpe e che avvia l'eseguibile firefox.

Una delle cose che mi piace di Gentoo è che di default non modifica sw, temi ed altre $cose.

Devo attivare la USE

```

local use flags (searching: mozbranding)

************************************************************

[-    ] mozbranding (www-client/mozilla-firefox):

Enable official branding

```

per avere firefox pulito?

----------

## Luca89

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> per avere firefox pulito?

 

Esatto, per usare l'artwork ufficiale bisogna abilitare la flag use mozbranding.

----------

## gamberetto

Il mio desktop di cui sono molto orgoglioso...   :Rolling Eyes: 

http://spiro.fisica.unipd.it/~menegolo/img/Screenshot.jpg

Dite che è troppo pesante? I colori fanno venire il mal di pancia? Guai a voi!   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Giusto per partecipare: il mio desktop

Niente di particolare:

Window manager: wmii 3.1, tema di colori by lavish:

```
WMII_FONT='-*-tixus-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*'

WMII_SELCOLORS='#ffffff #333333 #222222'

WMII_NORMCOLORS='#000000 #666666 #444444'

export WMII_FONT WMII_NORMCOLORS WMII_SELCOLORS
```

Terminali: urxvt + screen

Applicazioni usate: cmus, sl, ImageMagick

Sfondo: Happy Tree Friends

----------

## topper_harley

 E17 

----------

## mouser

Molto carino..... il tema è Milk???

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## topper_harley

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Molto carino..... il tema è Milk???
> 
> Ciriciao
> 
> mouser 

 

Il tema è Milky di Gulivert, lo trovi qui.

----------

## luna80

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Ecco il mio primo fluxbox!
> 
> A me piace, semplice.

 

mi piace!

che font hai usato nella barra sotto (è conky??) con le info (uptime....)? e poi sbaglio o la barra di fluxbox è semitrasparente? come hai fatto?

----------

## lucapost

A dir la veritÃ  l'ho cambiato leggermente nell'ultimo mese. 

Ecco qua alcuni aggiornamenti: 

http://lucapost.altervista.org/23-12-2006.jpg

http://lucapost.altervista.org/conkyrc

http://www.tenr.de/files/fluxboxstyles_archives/black.tar.bz2 leggermente modificato. 

Copiate il link nella barra di firefox a mano.

Per le trasparenze nella toolbar,nella barra delle finestre e nel menu, abilita la voce nel menu:

```
Fluxbox Menu->Configure-> Transparency-> Force Pseudo-Transparency
```

ora smanetta un pÃ² con gli alpha per la barra delle finestre e i menÃ¹.

Per la toolbar cliccaci con il destro, ad esempio sull'orologio, e cambia l'alpha pure li.

Il bello dello screen lo fa per l'80% lo sfondo.

Per la cronaca la foto l'ho scattata alla fine di quest'estate, il monte sullo sfondo Ã¨ il monte nero (krn), cima che sovrasta il paese di caporetto (kobarid) in slovenia, quello delle disfatta durante la prima guerra mondiale.

I monti prima del krn formano la catena del colovrat, tratto di confine tra italia e slovenia.

I prati in primo piano si trovano in prossimitÃ  dell'abitato di Tribil-Inferiore, comune di Stregna e provincia di Udine.

----------

## lavish

Questo thread dorme se non lo bumpo io   :Laughing: 

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20070323-1.png

WM: dwm (leggermente hackato)

Applicazioni dall'alto a sinistra, in senso orario:

client IRC: irssi

emerge --sync

player audio: CMus

client mail: mutt

editor testuale: vim

I 5 terminali sono urxvt(c)

 :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20070323-1.png
> 
> 

 

Troppe icone sul desktop   :Razz: 

----------

## riverdragon

Lavish, ci lasci sempre senza parole. Sono sinceramente stupito.

----------

## lavish

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Lavish, ci lasci sempre senza parole. Sono sinceramente stupito.

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

E' una cosa buona o no?  :Razz: 

----------

## mouser

 *lavish wrote:*   

> E' una cosa buona o no? 

 

Personalmente mi sembrano sempre tutti uguali i tuoi screen......

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Personalmente mi sembrano sempre tutti uguali i tuoi screen......

 

infatti lo sembrano pure a me, cambia poco in sostanza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DiMar

Per sempre minimal, per sempre fluxbox...  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Ecco i miei nuovi screenshot   :Very Happy:  :

screenshot gnome empty 

screenshot gnome full

screenshot gdm

screenshot framebuffer

P.S.:Dopo tanti anni di uso di wmaker sono passato a gnome, vuoi anche per "provare" qualcosa di nuovo  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Nooooooooooooo Gutter mi è caduto un mito  :Very Happy: 

----------

## riverdragon

Gutter, dentro /etc/env.d/99gnome-env metti

```
WINDOW_MANAGER=compiz-decorator
```

così puoi avere la trasparenza reale nel terminale e non quella simulata (nota le icone del desktop dietro al terminale nei miei screenshot qui sotto). EDIT: ho notato che c'è uno smeraldo sul tuo pannello quindi immagino usi beryl; varia la riga di prima a seconda del decoratore che usi, dovrebbe funzionare comunque.

Comunque, in perfetta controtendenza con lavish e i suoi lavishepoli  :Laughing:   ecco il mio desktop come si presenta da ieri pomeriggio:

Gnome (sarebbe meglio dire nautilus) vuoto, alla grandiosa risoluzione di 1400x1050, con awn che aspetta di nascondersi e le  icone tango-noir;

Gnome con il terminale, i menu semitrasparenti e la deskbar con tracker attivo, decorazioni murrina cobalt (modificate col configuratore), caratteri dejavu sans condensed

----------

## gutter

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> Nooooooooooooo Gutter mi è caduto un mito 

 

Ogni tanto si cambia  :Wink: 

@riverdragon: non va, comunque vedi che uso aterm e non gnome-terminal. A proposito come fai ad avere i menu trasparenti?

----------

## riverdragon

```
gconftool-2 -t list --list-type=string -s /apps/compiz/plugins/state/screen0/options/opacity\

"[w:PopupMenu:97,w:DropdownMenu:97,t:Pannello di bordo espanso superiore:97]"
```

Varia i numeri in base a quanto vuoi nascondere quello che c'è sotto. Io uso 92. Devi avere il plugin state attivo (non so se per beryl si chiama così).

----------

## Guglie

già che avete resuscitato il 3d: sempre fedele al mio xfce..

screenshot

----------

## misterwine

Dopo che gnome+beryl mi ha soddisfatto (utilizzando un pc con cinque anni di duro lavoro alle spalle   :Laughing:  ) ma allo stesso tempo stancato, son tornato ad utilizzare fluxbox... ecco qualche screen:

gnome+beryl

fluxbox... gli inizi

fluxbox, now!

bye

----------

## topper_harley

E17 mi ha stufato presto cosi' sono tornato al caro vecchio fvwm.

L'idea di base e' quella di gulivert, ho modificato la barra utilizzando xosview. Ho anche utilizzato una singola istanza di trayer anziche' i vari peksystray della config originale.

Senza nulla

Varie app aperte

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> già che avete resuscitato il 3d: sempre fedele al mio xfce..
> 
> screenshot

 

Bello! Ma cos'è quella che sembra una shell senza bordi?

----------

## Onip

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bello! Ma cos'è quella che sembra una shell senza bordi?

 

Una shell senza bordi.   :Laughing: 

si può fare con uno (o più) tra aterm xterm e eterm, basta cercare nel forum o leggersi il manuale.

----------

## lavish

Nessuno che posta nuovi screenshot! Ahh se non ci fossi io...   :Laughing: 

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20070816-1.png

Cambiate un po' di cosine dall'ultima volta.. notare il calendario a scomparsa utilizzando dzen  :Wink: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Nessuno che posta nuovi screenshot! Ahh se non ci fossi io...  
> 
> http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/dwm-20070816-1.png
> 
> Cambiate un po' di cosine dall'ultima volta.. notare il calendario a scomparsa utilizzando dzen 

 

tutto così bianco stanca un po' la vista, troppo luminoso.. meglio il nero!  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> tutto così bianco stanca un po' la vista, troppo luminoso.. meglio il nero! 

 

Nel caso di un crt concordo (e consumerebbe anche maggiormente). Nel caso di un lcd da laptop la faccenda e' diversa  :Wink: 

----------

## 102376

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   tutto così bianco stanca un po' la vista, troppo luminoso.. meglio il nero!  
> 
> Nel caso di un crt concordo (e consumerebbe anche maggiormente). Nel caso di un lcd da laptop la faccenda e' diversa 

 

ma dai non è vero che il bianco consuma di +, è impercettibile il minor consumo, 

come quella cavolata di usare il google in nero... come è che si chiamava??

cmq il bianco a me piace!!!!

----------

## salade

Allego anche qui gli ultimi screenshot che ho mandato anche al contest:

http://stewe.mine.nu/uploads/Schermata_1.png

http://stewe.mine.nu/uploads/Schermata_2.png

Ciao!

----------

## lucapost

MA come ha fatto questo a fare un framebuffer così: http://www.solka.it/varie/fbsolka.png???

----------

## gutter

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> MA come ha fatto questo a fare un framebuffer così: http://www.solka.it/varie/fbsolka.png???

 

Non mi pare ci sia nulla di strano. 

Un semplice sfondo ed il testo delimitato in una zona dell'immagine.

----------

## topper_harley

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> MA come ha fatto questo a fare un framebuffer così: http://www.solka.it/varie/fbsolka.png???

 

Per delimitare i bordi del testo bastano quattro righe tipo queste:

```
tx=50

ty=50

tw=924

th=668

```

In un 1024x768 una configurazione come questa tiene 50 pixel di bordo su ognuno dei 4 lati.

----------

## riverdragon

 *salade wrote:*   

> Allego anche qui gli ultimi screenshot che ho mandato anche al contest:

 

Molto molto molto belli.

----------

## mack1

Ecco il mio  :Cool:  :

http://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mygentooti7.png

Ciao

----------

## gutter

Qualcuno sa quando si sapranno i risultati del contest?

----------

## Onip

Secondo me sono già fuori. E' aggiornata al 7 Settembre.

----------

## lavish

Confermo, sono gia' fuori  :Wink: 

Complimenti all'artwork team che ha fatto delle scelte molto originali   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Complimenti all'artwork team che ha fatto delle scelte molto originali    

 

Speravo almeno un una menzione d'onore per il mio  shot  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lucapost

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Secondo me sono già fuori. E' aggiornata al 7 Settembre.

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## PboY

http://omploader.org/vNGVq

----------

## lucapost

Il mio ultimo dwm!

----------

## riverdragon

@salade: che tema di icone si vede nel tuo ultimo screenshot?

----------

## lavish

Ed ecco il mio dwm: http://omploader.org/vNG5z  :Cool: 

----------

## bandreabis

Il mio attuale KDE Pavilion.

----------

## lordalbert

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Il mio ultimo dwm!

 

stupendo!!  :Smile: 

Mi piacerebbe avere un WM simile... ma dwm si configura tramite sorgenti, vero? :S

Cmq, che player è quello che si vede?

----------

## lavish

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Mi piacerebbe avere un WM simile... ma dwm si configura tramite sorgenti, vero? :S

 

Si', ma non e' niente di complesso... non devi modificare del codice vero e proprio, ma un unico file di header

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Cmq, che player è quello che si vede?

 

CMus  :Wink: 

----------

## !ico

il mio dwm fa esteticamente schifo, ma visto che in sti giorni è di moda posto anche il mio...   :Razz: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *!ico wrote:*   

> il mio dwm fa esteticamente schifo, ma visto che in sti giorni è di moda posto anche il mio...  
> 
> ola 

 

Molto molto carino, altro che esteticamente schifo  :Smile: 

Peccato solo per nano  :Razz: 

----------

## !ico

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Peccato solo per nano 

 

peccato forse che tu non lo usi :p .. secondo me mantiene la semplicità, molto più di vim   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

piuttosto, la barra sotto sul tuo è dzen?   :Rolling Eyes: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *!ico wrote:*   

> peccato forse che tu non lo usi :p .. secondo me mantiene la semplicità, molto più di vim   

 

Pppffffftttttttt  :Razz: 

 *!ico wrote:*   

> piuttosto, la barra sotto sul tuo è dzen?   

 

Mhh, quale barra sotto? Se ti riferisci a "Mutt Cmus Irssi", e' semplicemente screen con il seguente screenrc:

```
hardstatus alwayslastline "%{kw} %{b}%H%{K}    < %-w%{Wb} %n %t %{-}%+w >"
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## Sephirot

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mhh, quale barra sotto? Se ti riferisci a "Mutt Cmus Irssi", e' semplicemente screen con il seguente screenrc:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non sapevo si potessero fare queste cose cose con screen  :Shocked:  o almeno io faccio il classico uso per detachare piu' terminali etc.

cmq bello cmus, vado pazzo per queste cose... mi sa che lo provo!

----------

## horace

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Il mio attuale KDE Pavilion.

 

bellissimo!

cosa hai usato per i monitor di sistema sulla destra?

----------

## bandreabis

 *horace wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Il mio attuale KDE Pavilion. 
> 
> bellissimo!
> 
> cosa hai usato per i monitor di sistema sulla destra?

 

Ho modificato questo in base al mio sistema e alle mie esigenze.

----------

## randomaze

Ho splittato la discussione sugli editor in questo thread  :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

Il mio desktop attuale, qui con gmpc

----------

## lucapost

update dwm!

----------

## !ico

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> update dwm!

 

a parte "paola e chiara" (  :Razz:  ) e che secondo me sei riuscito a renderlo complicato (   :Razz:  ), bella l'idea di mettere dmenu sotto, come hai fatto?

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

 *!ico wrote:*   

> [...] e che secondo me sei riuscito a renderlo complicato (   )

 

cosa c'è di complicato in 2 terminali?

 *Quote:*   

> bella l'idea di mettere dmenu sotto, come hai fatto?
> 
> 

 

```
   { MODKEY,         XK_p,      spawn, \

      "exe=`/home/lucapost/bin/dmenu_path | /home/lucapost/bin/dmenu -b -fn '"FONT"' -nb '"NORMBGCOLOR"' -nf '"NORMFGCOLOR"' -sb '"SELBGCOLOR"' -sf '"SELFGCOLOR"'` && exec $exe" }, \
```

vediamo se indovini qual'è l'opzione che mi fa andare dmenu in bottom?

----------

## !ico

è che usare i terminali in floating non mi ispira proprio..   :Rolling Eyes: 

thanks, non mi ero degnato neppure di un man dmenu.. sorry   :Embarassed: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## topper_harley

Su consiglio di lavish sono passato a testo scuro su sfondi chiari (anche se non bianchi) ecco il risultato:

DWM con client irc

DWM con browser

DWM con Hiro Nakamura

P.S. Il framebuffer invece e' rimasto dark...

----------

## skypjack

Un plauso per il framebuffer, come hai fatto a tirare fuori una chicca del genere?

----------

## !ico

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

>  ... 

 

per caso hai RESIZEHINTS messo a True? perchè i bordi dei terminali (sinistro e inferiore) non coincidono con lo schermo.. comunque, in effetti è piuttosto rilassante come schema di colori..

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## topper_harley

 *!ico wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*    ...  
> 
> per caso hai RESIZEHINTS messo a True? perchè i bordi dei terminali (sinistro e inferiore) non coincidono con lo schermo.. comunque, in effetti è piuttosto rilassante come schema di colori..
> 
> ola 

 

In effetti si, grazie per la segnalazione, ho appena corretto!!

----------

## koma

Io ho puntato sullo stile mac =)

[img=http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/2486/maccosoyh2.th.png]

----------

## lele_dj

Ecco il mio Desk

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3272/22742462wv2.png

e il Framebuffer

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/5513/fbwq0.png

quest'ultimo ... quasi identico a quello di questo link ... mi è piaciuto troppo e l'ho spudoratamente copiato   :Laughing: Last edited by lele_dj on Sun Nov 18, 2007 6:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skypjack

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Un plauso per il framebuffer, come hai fatto a tirare fuori una chicca del genere?

 

----------

## lele_dj

 *skypjack wrote:*   

>  *skypjack wrote:*   Un plauso per il framebuffer, come hai fatto a tirare fuori una chicca del genere? 

 

Ho usato un metodo un pò "casereccio" ... partendo dal framebuffer del livecd 2006 non ho fatto altro che modificare l'immagine di sfondo, relativa alla mia risoluzione, con l'immagine creata da me ... e poi ho modificato le coordinate per delimitare i bordi del testo nel file .cfg ... naturalmente tutto prima di generare l'immagine fbsplash

----------

## topper_harley

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Un plauso per il framebuffer, come hai fatto a tirare fuori una chicca del genere?

 

Sono piu' o meno sicuro di avere trovato l'immagine su kde-look.org, ma non riesco a ricordarne il nome. Probabilmente era nella sezione wallpapers...

----------

## skypjack

Interessante, mi piace molto, complimenti ad entrambi. Appena avrò tempo, ci proverò (quindi preparatevi alle mie domande)!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Il framebuffer invece e' rimasto dark...

 

puoi postare il *cfg del tema?

----------

## lucapost

up

----------

## topper_harley

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*   
> 
> P.S. Il framebuffer invece e' rimasto dark... 
> 
> puoi postare il *cfg del tema?

 

Trovato!!!!! 

Qui c'e' il link.

Oltre allo splash, contiene l'immagine che ho utilizzato per il framebuffer.

@lucapost: ma non i viene mal di testa a leggere tutto quello che sta dopo un "#"?? come mai cosi' sfuocato???

----------

## skypjack

Thanks so much ...

----------

## topper_harley

FVWM  con gmrun e urxvt.

FVWM  con pcmanfm, firefox, urxvt+htop e gcolor2.

----------

## GiRa

 *koma wrote:*   

> Io ho puntato sullo stile mac =)
> 
> [img=http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/2486/maccosoyh2.th.png]

 

Cos'è il dock in basso?

----------

## gutter

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [img=http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/2486/maccosoyh2.th.png]

 

Cos'è il dock in basso?[/quote]

Penso di tratti di avant.

----------

## GiRa

Pensavo fosse solo per gnome.

----------

## koma

 *GiRa wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   Io ho puntato sullo stile mac =)
> 
> [img=http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/2486/maccosoyh2.th.png] 
> 
> Cos'è il dock in basso?

 avant  :Smile: 

----------

## skypjack

A partire da un wallpaper indicato da Peach (vedi firma), ecco il mio xfce4 ... Semplice, pulito, leggero ...

[img=http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/1430/screenshotyw3.th.png]

----------

## lucapost

up!

coraggio, è troppo che dorme questo thread!

----------

## PboY

up: http://omploader.org/vMTJhcg

----------

## lucapost

  :Twisted Evil:  

----------

## lavish

E' tempo di uppare questo topic: sono passato da dwm a xmonad, mi trovo veramente bene con questo WM. Ecco qui 3 screenshot freschi freschi, quindi:

Mutt, Irssi, Import - "Hinted Mirror Tall" Layout

Vim, Firefox - Floating clients

Mutt, Mocp, Irssi, Rsync - "Hinted Tall" Layout

Enjoy  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Mi spaventi!   :Shocked: 

----------

## canduc17

Fikissimo sto xmonad!

Posso installarlo e far convivere Gnome ed Xmonad fianco a fianco ed utilizzare una volta uno e una l'altro, a piacimento?

Sono curioso di provarlo, ma non vorrei sputtanarmi il mio Gnome...

----------

## lavish

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Fikissimo sto xmonad!
> 
> Posso installarlo e far convivere Gnome ed Xmonad fianco a fianco ed utilizzare una volta uno e una l'altro, a piacimento?
> 
> Sono curioso di provarlo, ma non vorrei sputtanarmi il mio Gnome...

 

Certo... e puoi pure usare xmonad al posto di metacity, con gnome...  :Wink: 

----------

## canduc17

 :Shocked: 

Appena ho un po' di tempo lo provo!

Grazie mille!

----------

## lucapost

@lavish: puoi postare il ~/.muttrc?

----------

## lavish

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> @lavish: puoi postare il ~/.muttrc?

 

Sure!

```
set realname = "Marco Squarcina"

folder-hook  gmail set from      = "user@gmail.com"

account-hook gmail set imap_user = "user@gmail.com"

account-hook gmail set imap_pass = "password"

folder-hook  gmail set smtp_url  = "smtp://user:password@smtp.gmail.com:587/"

folder-hook  unive set from      = "user@dsi.unive.it"

account-hook unive set imap_user = "user"

account-hook unive set imap_pass = "password"

folder-hook  unive set smtp_url  = "smtp://user:password@smtp.dsi.unive.it/"

set folder = "imaps://imap.gmail.com:993"

   folder-hook gmail set record    = ""

   folder-hook gmail set postponed = "imaps://imap.gmail.com/[Gmail]/Drafts"

   mailboxes +INBOX

   mailboxes +gentoo-announce

   mailboxes +minimalblue

   mailboxes +dnb-triveneto

   mailboxes +dsi

   mailboxes +textor

set folder = "imaps://popstud.dsi.unive.it/"

   folder-hook unive set record    = "imaps://popstud.dsi.unive.it/INBOX.Sent"

   folder-hook unive set postponed = "imaps://popstud.dsi.unive.it/INBOX.Drafts"

   mailboxes +INBOX

set header_cache=~/.mutt/cache/headers

set certificate_file=~/.mutt/certificates

set sort                    = 'threads'

set sort_aux                = 'last-date-received'

set imap_check_subscribed

set spoolfile               = no

set reply_to                = ask-yes

set copy                    = yes

set delete                  = yes

set pager_stop              = yes

set include

set mark_old                = no

set mime_forward

set move                    = no

set pager_index_lines       = 10

set prompt_after            = no

set read_inc                = 25

set write_inc               = 25

set reverse_name

set nosave_empty

set sort_browser            = reverse-date

set to_chars                = " +TCF"

set nouse_domain

set pgp_verify_sig          = no

set markers                 = no

set attribution             = "On %d, %n wrote:"

set folder_format           = "%2C %t %N %F %8s %d %f"

set index_format            = "%4C %Z %{%b %d} %-15.15n (%?l?%4l&%4c?) %s"

ignore *

unignore Subject: Date: From: Reply-To: To: CC: BCC:\

X-Operating-System: X-Mailer: User-Agent

unhdr_order *

hdr_order Subject: Date: From: Reply-To: To: CC: BCC:\

X-Operating-System: X-Mailer: User-Agent::

macro index c "<change-folder>?<toggle-mailboxes>"

color normal            default default

color hdrdefault        magenta default

color quoted            blue default

color signature         cyan default

color attachment        magenta default

color indicator         default color7

color status            default color7

color tree              default default

color markers           red default

color tilde             blue default

source ~/.mutt/aliases

```

----------

